
Ask HN: How do we shift to preventative medicine? - hsikka
My grandfather, who is in otherwise great health, recently got diagnosed with late stage cancer of the kidneys.<p>How feasible would it be to build an open source suite of diagnostic programs that people can use to build longer term, longitudinal health system?<p>The idea is that by building transparent, open source diagnostic models and looping it into a platform where you can track your health data, we could build a preventative system.<p>Am I being completely irrational, or missing something?
======
simplecomplex
Make medical imaging devices that can be used at home for low cost.

MRIs, ultrasounds, xrays, etc would all need at-home or cheap replacements.

